# Old Edison Outlet



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice find


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I love those push-button switches. If somebody made a modern version of that, I'd definitely put those in with polished brass plates.

-John


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Big John said:


> I love those push-button switches. If somebody made a modern version of that, I'd definitely put those in with polished brass plates.
> 
> -John


They do. I am renovating a train station right now and the owner has ordered their own modern push button switches. If I remember I will grab the brand name next time I am down there.


----------



## cesarat (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, is there any body who have the standard of NFPA 72-2010, stating that the color red for fire alarm system enclosures and other peripheral.. can you share to me an excerpt copy of this part. Thank you in advance.

cesar


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Big John said:


> I love those push-button switches. If somebody made a modern version of that, I'd definitely put those in with polished brass plates.
> 
> -John


Here you go
http://houseofantiquehardware.com/s.nl/sc.9/category.34/.f

Frank


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

fdew said:


> Here you go...


 Awesome! Thanks.

-John


----------

